# Pregnant Kitty ?



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place. I think my cat Mellodie is pregnant. She came in heat and I marked it down. And now her belly is getting round. She gained a few pounds.

My question is, are there any signs like a few days early that you know they are getting close. I know with say goats, they loose their ligaments and then you know it could be in 24 or less hours. Is there a way to tell with cats?

how long are they preggers for? I want to know a little bit ahead of time so i can keep her put up to ensure she has no difficulties. She's not even a year old. be a year in a few months. we been watching them and putting them up when they come in heat. we are waiting for neuter scooter to come to town. My Mel Mel escaped me.  Pray that she only has one or two kittens. lol


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

whiteghost said:


> Sorry if this is in the wrong place. I think my cat Mellodie is pregnant. She came in heat and I marked it down. And now her belly is getting round. She gained a few pounds.
> 
> My question is, are there any signs like a few days early that you know they are getting close. I know with say goats, they loose their ligaments and then you know it could be in 24 or less hours. Is there a way to tell with cats?
> 
> how long are they preggers for? I want to know a little bit ahead of time so i can keep her put up to ensure she has no difficulties. She's not even a year old. be a year in a few months. we been watching them and putting them up when they come in heat. we are waiting for neuter scooter to come to town. My Mel Mel escaped me.  Pray that she only has one or two kittens. lol


Hi,
Yep it sounds as if she is pregant. Cats are pregnant for 9 weeks, and as they form, you might be able to feel little "lumps" that are actually the kittens. If she is healthy, then there _shouldn't_ be any problems. If she has all her shots, she'll temporarily pass that on to her kittens. As soon as the kittens are weaned, it would be best to get your cat spayed. If you keep the kittens, have them spayed, too. Good luck!

Meaghan


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'll move this to Breeding for you :wink: 

Also, check past threads in the breeding forum -- there are many on the subject of pregnancy. Good luck :wink:


----------

